# Initially I was excited about getting this then thoroughly disappointed after using it.



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You might consider a small bandsaw for this task. Check craigslist.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Heh I saw this little guy at our HF. I was half tempted to buy it just as a conversation piece lol. But yea, just from handling it just screamed cheap. If I ever see it on a decent sale (like closer to $20-25) I might get it for kicks, also thought maybe I could mount it to a drop in plate on a router table and use it for cutting up dowels or other small quick jobs, like trimming strips of hardboard for jigs and such.

Plus its cute.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been looking haven't found anything yet and most band-saws I find online after $120 and up. It would be nice to find something similar to the size maybe a little larger of this saw but would actually cut through the pen blanks maybe in the $40-80 range.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I did a quick search

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/1625881789.html 
http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/1620442432.html


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Larry, would a decent jigsaw do the job? ShopNotes #23 has a cool plan for a table that you mount a jigsaw to and turn it into a scroll-saw-like setup. If it looks useful to you fire me a PM with your email and I'll send you the plans. It does look like it can accomodate 3/4" stock from some of the pictures, but I suppose that depends as much on the jigsaw. Looks like it would be easy enough to add a simple fence and/or miter guage to to cut straight blanks

EDIT I already had a few people ask about this, so for anyone who wants it I uploaded a copy of it here


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

Wayne after I posted that last comment I did a search and found those two. Price ranges don't look to bad problem with the Coshocton one the money I'd spend in gas to get there I could pay a little more for one locally. The Delaware one sounds good it isn't to far from Columbus my concern is he's already dropped the price from $75 to $50 in 10 days time, plus it needs a motor and it looks very close to this one http://chillicothe.craigslist.org/tls/1609032177.html that was $150 with a clearer picture that isn't blurry. I will definitely have to keep looking around. Guess for now I'll just use my Dad's band-saw since I set my lathe up in his workshop till I can get a shop built later this year hopefully if I get the cash saved up.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

The amperage of the motor is kind of a giveaway on this tool. It is under 1 amp which means it is less than the motor capabilities of a dremel hand tool. With a 4 inch blade, I can see where it would bog down quite easily. Still, it was worth a shot. For small pieces, I concur with the rest of the group, bandsaw is the way to go. For pen pieces, a benchtop model should work fine. I have a Ryobi 9 inch that I am very happy with. You won't be resawing much lumber, but it has a fence, work light, miter slot, the table can be set at varying degrees, and it is fairly inexpensive.

Good luck,

David


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the review..
That thing looks like a toy I'm not surprised it performed like one….but your first clue should have been "Harbor Freight". I have a Dremel table saw similar to that one…It cuts balsa and basswood like a dream..THATS IT! I agree with Wayne..a table size bandsaw would work better for you, I think. I have seen some real nice ones cheap on Craigslist. Actually, Highland is running a sale on the Rikon tabletop band saw..very well reviewed, and its $199.00 See it here


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

People can spend $2000 on a table saw and still not be happy. Sometimes we should review the bad decisions, not the tool itself.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

If you are unable to through cut 3/4" stock (have you verified the stock thickness?) in a single pass, the tool is not functioning to its advertised capacity, take it back… Then go get a small bandsaw, or a benchtop 10" table saw. There are plenty of the tiny size Craftsman and Ridgid models on the used market already. Some neat features, very compact size which seems important to you…


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Universal type electric motors are a poor power source for table saws. They produce very high speed with low cutting torque. My most recent 10" blade, an 80T Freus crosscut, warns not to exceed 7000 rpm. At 14,000 rpm, if a carbide tip were to break off, you would have a virtual "bullet" flying through the air. Take this thing back fast!

A small contractor's saw, with an AC induction motor will serve you much better.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Is a power tool really necessary? I'd consider a small miter box (you can even make one yourself) and backsaw or Japanese-style pull saw. Perhaps even a hobby saw like those available from Xacto would do the job nicely.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

You know I honestly thought about that route too. Just using a handsaw of some sorts.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Handsaw and a bench hook would work for croscutting precut pen blanks. I would recommend a small band saw if your ripping blanks. You could also use the bandsaw for making small bowl blanks. There is also an arguement that doing this on a bandsaw would be safer.


----------



## PBthecat (Jan 18, 2010)

Makes me wonder what the point is of producing and selling this kind of junk. Oh I forgot…

http://www.storyofstuff.com/


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't know of anyone that was happy with anything bought from Chicago Electric, all JUNK…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

This saw might be perfectly sized for the person who makes balsa airplane models, dollhouse furniture, or other miniature work on very thin or soft wood. To think that you can somehow avoid paying the cost of running with the big dogs by buying a miniature saw is just being dishonest with yourself. This saw DOES have a purpose, and if it isn't what your workshop requires, don't buy it!!!!! What next, a complaint about a Stanley egg-beater hand drill not being powerful enough to run masonry drills through your cellar walls??


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

On a completely unrelated note, I have this egg beater I'm unhappy with…..*\o/*


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

virtual or not i'd still hate to be shot with one…


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

Well I understand this saw does have a purpose and I thought that purpose would be what I needed it for and I did make that mistake in trying to get it only to find it didn't suit my needs. This isn't for me about now wanting to "running with the big dogs" and being dishonest with myself. I was trying to be realistic in looking for a possible option for someone who doesn't have a work shop with space and a-lot of money to be a "big dog".

And as for this review I thought I was being somewhat helpful as with other reviews in showing the pros and cons of the experience with a certain product and providing an opinion about it. I've had some helpful comments but I've also had comments on here that been in what I call a negative type attitude of my purchase and possible use for this particular product. So this is about reviewing a bad decision but also reviewing the product itself after purchase.

Oh and forgive me if I do not seem to come across with the experienced knowledge that others might have about this stuff. I am just attempting to get into woodworking and tools and learning what I can. Which is why I've come to this website to learn and share. So to act like I should have known right off the bat this was a bad decision and I shouldn't have done it and known better is really quite unrealistic to expect and make comments on.

Anyways not naming anyone here in particular but kindly keep your comments to yourself next time thanks. The others I appreciate your feedback and thank you!


----------



## Sef (May 28, 2008)

Larry,
Don't sweat the no-it-alls. PSI sells the exact same saw. It's supposed yo do exactly what you bought it for. I'm thankful for the review. I've been curious about the saw's abilities for a while now, and probably would have eventually blown a 20% coupon on it when it went on sale.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

Well Sef I am glad my review was helpful to you and you are right I almost got the one on the PSI website until I found the same thing locally. Save the coupon for something more useful.


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

I tell you with some shame, that i actually own this saw as well. I got it to cut small carving pieces to size while I was living in a dorm at college, and was thoroughly disappointed. even in pine and basswood only 3/4 thinck it bogged down immediately, I ended up using the diamond blade and basically sanding through, what a mess. the whole thing is just a complete waste of money, even as cheap as it is. i don't think you could really get through 1/4 plywood with the wood blade, at least not any faster, easier, or more accurate than with a hand saw. anyway, for cutting pen blanks, why dont you just use a small miter box with a fine-tooth saw, they are small enough that it isn't much effort by hand, less dust too.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

You know I am actually starting to consider the idea of a small miter box and the fine-tooth saw. Even using my dad's old band-saw with a miter gauge it doesn't get the cuts as straight as I would like. Plus the hand saw would give it tiny bit more of the manual hands-on approach.


----------

